

The world's tallest buildings, since 2600 B.C. - herdrick
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_and_structures_in_the_world#History

======
rms
Also see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_three_tallest_struc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_three_tallest_structures_in_the_world)

~~~
herdrick
Wow - I missed that. That's actually the much better reference. Except for all
the TV antennas screwing it up.

------
boredguy8
Burj Dubai is now the tallest man-made structure on earth. This news amongst
much other fanfare regarding Dubai makes me wonder: What's going on there. I
know UAE is an oil country - but where is all that money coming from? And who
is spending the money moving there?

Basically: does anyone have any info on "what's up" with Dubai?

~~~
sanswork
It's a regional and financial hub city like New York/London and that's where
the money is coming from now. I don't think Dubai has had any significant oil
revenue for quite some time.

~~~
spon
From Wikipedia:

"Although the United Arab Emirates is becoming less dependent on natural
resources as a source of revenue, petroleum and natural gas exports still play
an important role in the economy, especially in Abu Dhabi. A massive
construction boom, an expanding manufacturing base, and a thriving services
sector are helping the UAE diversify its economy. Nationwide, there is
currently $350 billion worth of active construction projects."

------
netcan
Religious monopoly was broken by the Washington Monument.

